# TTF or OTT for this natural frame?



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Hi folks, just wondering if TTF would be viable given the angle of these forks, or if OTT would be better?
Thanks


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well wondering how you would do ttf and are you using flats of tubes . For ttf you thinking punching holes or reshaping the fork tips or doing it up like Bart Simpson does . Just curious


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Like this


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Well wondering how you would do ttf and are you using flats of tubes . For ttf you thinking punching holes or reshaping the fork tips or doing it up like Bart Simpson does . Just curious


I should have said, this will be my first build. 

I realised just after I posted - doh, how would I fit ttf?!
Haha I suppose with holes but I don't know if there'd be enough wood left thinking about it now. As you say, there's always the Bart method lol. 
I'm fitting flats


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I would do OTT. I guess TTF might work but the forks might be angled too much . Drilling for tubes could work if it doesn't weaken the fork ends. Try Bart's method and see how well it works. I hear that he is a real sniper.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I not a great natural frame making guy but I would not do holes or try re profile tips you just don’t have right fork for it . Try tabs or tie right to tips maybe put groove target side of frame . That be all I do myself. Collect couple more forks try ttf


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> I not a great natural frame making guy but I would not do holes or try re profile tips you just don’t have right fork for it . Try tabs or tie right to tips maybe put groove target side of frame . That be all I do myself. Collect couple more forks try ttf


Thanks bud. Tabs??


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Greyhound said:


> Thanks bud. Tabs??


Ok your really new haha hang on I get some pics for ya all good 👍🏻


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> I not a great natural frame making guy but I would not do holes or try re profile tips you just don’t have right fork for it . Try tabs or tie right to tips maybe put groove target side of frame . That be all I do myself. Collect couple more forks try ttf


This is my other fork, definitely for OTF. This one is Cedar, the other one is Holly


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

OTT without a doubt.

I've made a few naturals over the years and have only seen a handful that are suited for TTF. This one is not one of them.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Here’s some pics I sold off net give you general idea


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@Portboy ha! I see one of mine in there!

One of my only tabbed frames and one Dgui commented on loving in a build pic elsewhere.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Here’s some pics I sold off net give you general idea
> View attachment 379356
> 
> View attachment 379357
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Here’s some pics I sold off net give you general idea
> View attachment 379356
> 
> View attachment 379357
> ...


I really like the next to last one down mate


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

brucered said:


> @Portboy ha! I see one of mine in there!


It’s cool as heck seeing forum frames on a goggle search 👀. I come across my stuff every once awhile 👍🏻


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

On your natty you might as well drill lanyard hole if your new can’t hurt . If you drill sideways it feel better on your hand


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Forgot to say - now I know what tabs are!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> On your natty you might as well drill lanyard hole if your new can’t hurt . If you drill sideways it feel better on your hand


Ah almost like a wrist-brace type effect?


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Greyhound said:


> Forgot to say - now I know what tabs are!!!!! Thanks


Goggle up natural forks or tabbed nattys look at some pics . Lots to look at fella all kinds of ways to do them . Like I say I don’t make them Bruce more your guy on this one


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Greyhound said:


> Ah almost like a wrist-brace type effect?


Yep safe way so don’t slip and hit you extra strength. Also if a kid try’s it they less chances of getting hurt . Last thing you need a damaged kid right . I don’t do them often but ya probably should


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Get some bigger forks for TTF go Ott on that 1


----------

